# Why are villagers in sync with everything?



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 29, 2018)

Like when they interact with a lamp, they turn it on and off at the same time. It is very creepy. Do you feel the same way of the spooks???

So sorry if this thread is useless....


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 29, 2018)

The lamp thing is definitely a bit disturbing.


----------



## Snowfell (Jan 29, 2018)

I've blocked off or turned all my lamps so they can't interact with them because of that.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 29, 2018)

Snowfell said:


> I've blocked off or turned all my lamps so they can't interact with them because of that.



Same. I don't even have lamps in my campsite at the moment in order to make room for other furniture that they can better interact with.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, I hate when villagers touch my lamps! I now try to block the lamp so that they cannot access them. But yeah, I know what you mean, their little behaviors are in sync, whether it's sipping coffee, turning lights on and off, etc. I wish Nintendo would randomize these more. Also, their behaviors towards items and amenities are a bit too repetitive and robotic, too. There should be an intermittent time delay between behaviors/reactions.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 29, 2018)

I absolutely love the synchonized ice skating lol!  The other things like lamps and the ovens don't bother me at all.  I love having interactive stuff in the camp.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 30, 2018)

I can’t stand them switching the lamps on and off! I place furniture in the way. I just bought the street lamp and was delighted that they couldn’t switch it off and on ... until ... I realised they stand underneath it “thinking”. I’ve ended up moving it twice then placing the small cactus next to it. As for other the synchronisation some of I don’t mind, I love them ice skating in sync particularly the penguins!


----------



## ESkill (Jan 30, 2018)

I guess that's the easiest way to code it, and it probably helps your phone/tablet run it more smoothly too. Still creepy sometimes though. I only have one lamp right now so no creepy lamp cults for me. The synchronised ice skating is cute though.


----------

